# 1 1/2 year old working line female



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Owner Surrender in need of a home.

Rescues: 1 1/2 year old working line female (id: 166553) - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lynn - I know of someone looking here in Ontario for a dog that sounds like this girl... I will send her the link... not sure if she is still looking but I can ask.

This person is a schH person who is now enjoying obedience with her older male dog (I believe the dog is somewhere around 8?).

Has GSD experience and has always had Czech dogs up until her recent who is a WG/Czech. She is looking for a rally dog with higher energy/drive. Doesn't have any interest in schH anymore, just the obedience portion and possibly tracking (still tracks with her older guy).


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll talk to her.. I don't know if Mia would do good though in AKC obedience venues due to the chaotic environment. But any help is so very much appreciated.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lynn - I talked to her today and she has already found a dog. 

She said she would pass on the link to a few people as well though that were in the states. 

Hope this girl finds the right home.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks.. she deserves a good, appropriate home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Most definitely.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gorgeous girl.


----------

